# Carnitas



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

*Carnitas*​ 

Carnitas is a very famous Mexican dish. The pork is first simmered for a long time to make it really soft and then braised in a skillet (or oven) to make it crispy. Since the recipe is very simple and does not involve any chili sauces everyone likes carnitas. You can add the heat on your own as you eat it. This recipe serves 4-6.



*Ingredients:*


4 pounds of boneless pork shoulder 
Kosher Salt & Ground Black Pepper to taste
3 cloves garlic, mashed
2 -16oz cans of chicken broth 
1 tbs. chopped cilantro
1 tbs chopped cumin 
2 bay leaves 
1 large onion, quartered 
Lard or cooking oil
Hot Corn Tortillas 
Chili sauce, such as Pico de Gallo, chipotle or whatever you like 
Guacamole Cruda 
 

*Pre-cooking:*


Cut the pork meat in chunks and discard big pieces of fat, leave some fat as it adds to the flavor 
Season meat with salt pepper and rub it with mashed garlic. Place in non metallic bowl, cover with plastic wrap and let marinade for 2-3 hours (or longer if you feel necessary) in the refrigerator. 
Chop the cilantro and cumin if you need to 
 

*Cooking:*


Set tall frying pan in mid-high heat 
Add the pork, cilantro, cumin, onion and broth 
If necessary, add water so that the meat is covered 
Bring to a boil, reduce heat to low and simmer for about 3-4 hours or until the meat is very soft and pulls apart easily 
Remove the meat and place it in a roasting pan, discarding the onion and broth, brake apart the meat in smaller chunks 
Heat lard or cooking oil in frying pan and fry until the meat is brown and crispy (or bake in a 450° pre-heated oven for about 20 minutes)
Heat the tortillas and enjoy, you can serve it with your favorite chili sauce, guacamole cruda, chopped onions and cilantro 
 

*Tip: A Pressure Cooker really helps here. If you like making dishes like this one often you should consider the pressure cooker. It will cut cooking time to half hour.*.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

We do something similar without the frying part at the end.

Take the pork shoulder or butt and season it with cumin and chili powder liberally and brown it in oil in a dutch oven. After it browns we take a couple of sliced onions and poblano peppers and cook them in the remaining oil/pan drippings then put the roast back in. Cover it with 2 cans of rotel tomatoes and chile's and one can of water and put the lid on and let simmer for about 3-4 hours, until it will pull apart with a fork. Pull the pork out and shred it with forks and add all the onions and poblanos back to it and enough of the liquid to keep it moist. Makes Killer taco's and tostadas and is super easy!


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

The frying will bring out the seasoning and I've found it adds a nice little crisp (as long as you don't fry it too long) to the meat. I also will fry up some onion and bell pepper slices (not with the meat) for the side. Happy eating! 

Chris


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

cooked it before by slowww frying in lard..will try your recipes sounds great.Reminds me of the carnitas we down in Crystal City. Have you ever used a cooper casa to cook carnitas? I have one from Mexico but its hell to keep clean after you use it...even tried salt and limes to scrub it but it takes a lot of elbow grease...thanks for the recipe.


----------



## DaveS903 (May 24, 2007)

I make something like this once or twice a month with left over pork roast. I remove ALL fat then shred the meat into bite-sized pieces and toss with a little chili powder and cumin. Toast on a baking sheet in a 400 degree oven for 10-15 minutes (toss meat around midway to ensure even toasting). A quick pico (couple of plum tomatos, 1 med purple onion, handful of chopped cilantro, 1-2 jalapenos, salt and pepper to taste), some guacamole, grated cheese, and tortillas...seriously good eating!


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

don't forget the squash...add 'em last till just cooked thru...


----------

